# How did you start your pro brush collection?



## pinkvanilla (Oct 11, 2009)

I need to get a new brush set for my pro kit and I will have my current set for personal use. I was going to get a brush set from a local makeup store, but I'm wondering if this is the best thing to do? I know a lot of pro MUAs have brushes of all kinds and wondering if this is the way to go?

I'm thinking of getting some MAC ones, and some Japonesque to start with and building form there?


----------



## LRMakeup (Oct 11, 2009)

When I first started I bought a 20 piece brush set from Royal and Langnickel and it was actually really good and I still have a lot of them in my current brush set. It was really cheap ($100 i think!) Their "silk" line is really nice too.

Also, Crown brushes are really cheap and are good quality too! I buy these in like candy because they are so cheap and I always lose them anyway.
I mainly use Crown, MAC, and Ve Neil brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Royal & Langnickel (Beauty-USA) - Make Up Brush Sets


----------



## Willa (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought some Crown brushes at the 2009 NY Makeup show and I am not disapointed at all, I wish I'd bought more! So, I plan on getting more the next time I will go to a makeup show, since they sell them very cheap!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will look into Crown brushes.


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought both Crown and Royal brushes at IMATS and I have to say the Royal are much better - all my Crown powder and eyeshadow brushes are a bit scratchy, so I only use them for myself.  But the Royal ones that I bought I've put straight into my kit, and some of them are my favourites.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would suggest Royal if you can - I can go home tonight and write down which ones I have, so you can get the same line if you like??


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 12, 2009)

That would be great *counterobess* thanks so much


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok pinkvanilla I've got my brush roll in front of me - the brushes that I love are:

Royal:

C450 Flat Eyeliner - square brush, great for lining eyes.  Just push onto the lashline and wiggle.

C405 Eye Shader SM - oh my god, I love it!  Dome shape brush, bristles are still fairly strong though, and soft!  Use it every time to apply mobile lid colour.  Love love love.

C465 Eye Fluff - dome shaped brush, shorter bristles than the Eye Shader but more of them, and softer.  Great for colour washes, or I even used it on the tip to apply socket colour if I wanted a soft application.

C217 Bent Liner - haven't had a chance to use this yet, it's just a super fine lining brush that's bent.

C430 Crease - I know it's called 'crease' but it looks more like a blending brush.  More tapered though.  I like it, but the bristles are longer than I'm used to, so if you have fine blending work it's probably not appropriate.

C139 Stiff Tapered Crease - again, I use this more for blending, but the bristles are shorter than the C430 so I use it a lot more.  But I found the hairs to be scratchier than some of the others.  Might end up using in my personal kit.

149 Pro Pencil Blender - like a bullet brush.  Softer than my Gorgeous one, but I like that about it.

Unmarked Kabuki Brush - dark brown bristles with silver base.  I think it was synthetic??  Beautifully soft!  But there were about 3 Kabukis, and the other two looked identical but were very scratchy.

Now I think all the C brushes are the Silk collection, and the last one is the Pro (with the blue ferule).  The only reason I got only one brush from the Pro range is because it was Sunday afternoon and they were sold out!  Not all the Pro were great, but that's always the way.  Will definitely be ordering more.


Crown:
Now some don't have anything printed on them, so I have to describe!

IB126 Chisel Blush - this looks like a domed powder brush, red handle means I think it's from the Italian Badger collection?  I heard these were the best to get from Crown, but was really disappointed.  I find it too scratchy.  Now in my personal kit.

IB105 Tapered Blush - Much nicer than it's Chisel counterpart, and much smaller.  Still scratchier than my Gorgeous ones, but I'd use it on a client.

Foundation Brush (x2) and Concealer Brush (x2) - black handle, white bristles with black tips.  Bought these to have as multiples in my kit.  I'm happy with them!  Foundation brush bristles are not as stiff as I'm used to, but they feel nice on the client's skin (or so my mum says!).  Concealer brushes are fine.

Angled Eyeliner brush (x2) - black handle with bright orange bristles.  These are great!  Apply really nicely, keep their shape well so your eyeliner doesn't go everywhere.

Lip Brush (x2) - black handle with bright orange bristles.  Again - great!  Brushes are TINY, but that's worked out well for me as I've used them with some Lip Tars and been able to get a fine line.  Again, they were just to have multiples in my kit.  And cheap as chips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Retractable Lip Brushes (x10) - these are to give to clients if they want to touch up but don't own the lipstick I used.  Nice enough, they were cheap and the brushes weren't bad.  Nothing fancy.

TO be honest I wouldn't buy Crown again, I'd probably just stick with Royal.


I wish I could tell you how much I paid for them, but it's all a blur really!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you so so much for that counterobsess


----------



## Willa (Oct 15, 2009)

I will look into Royal also, mainly because I've heard Crown doesnt ship to Canada, and when they do, you have to add 20-30$ for shipping...

¬¬


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 23, 2009)

I can't beliecve the shipping to Canada that's so ridiculous!
This is good information to know, even for people who are just building a freelance kit


----------



## amishmethlab (Oct 25, 2009)

Just so you guys know Royal & Langnickel offers a professional discount.


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 23, 2009)

I must add Da Vinci brushes to this list. I had heard some chatter on them and finally decided to try them. if you've seen backstage videos or images from artists in Europe, you've probably seen them using these brushes (they are a german firm). Luckily they now have a US website. I called them up and they sent me a coupon for 40% off any purchase for MUAs (as they are getting into the US market now). I got some, and I have a quick review on them  now:
they are amazing. And I say this as someone who has over a 100 brushes from several companies. They beat so many companies hands-down. Another artist informed me that she believes Da Vinci makes brushes for several makeup lines, like Hakuhodo (another beautiful line). I'll post up pics of them hopefully tomorrow so you can all see, but please use this coupon, as they aren't cheap brushes normally (a face brush goes for $54)
Here's the website: www.promakeupbrush.com
and coupon is *x40pro11* for 40% off.


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/d...rushes-106326/


----------



## ka-ron (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's what the royal brushes site says:

*Tax and Duty Fees:
Your country may charge additional taxes or duties on your order when it enters your country. You are responsible for paying any additional charges. 

Royal & Langnickel (Beauty-USA) only ships within the United States of America*
so they don't ship outside the country, isn't the first sentence contradictionary then?

also the UK-part of the site only ships in the UK.. oh come on that's so closeeeeeee *sob*


----------

